
Why You Shouldn’t Take VC Money - t23
https://medium.com/@garyvee/why-you-shouldn-t-take-vc-money-c58e511c0d2c
======
valhalla
I wouldn't say a founder _shouldn 't_ take VC money, just use VC money to fund
processes that are essential to building a healthy, viable business: hire
staff, market expansion and user acquisition, product improvements, etc.

Buy the exposed brick, reclaimed wood HQ when you're worth ~$1 billion

------
snake117
For a second I thought PG wrote this...

